# Tieing bands



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

For my next project I am going to be using deer antler for the frame of the catapult, however I am unsure what is the best way to tie the bands/tubes to the antler.

As the antler is rough and has sharp tines on the top my plan is to tie the bangs around the antler shaft as opposed to going over the top with the bands.

Will I need to use something to protect the band from rubbing on the rough antler and what's the best way to tie both bands and tubes around something as opposed to over?

Any info or videos would be appreciated.

Dan


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks. The antler tine is uneven in length so I want to tie the bands around as opposed to over. Is there any easy way to do this?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Why not just cut the longer one?


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Why not just cut the longer one?


I really want to keep the integrity of the antler and the current shape and form for my idea. If I were to cut the antler down my idea won't work the way I want it too.


----------

